# Lead or Leash



## Carsonsdaddy

"lead" is what they paint toys with in China.... :lol: I'm so funny....


Seriously though I don't think there's a difference....


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I'm not aware of any difference. I think it's kind of like the difference between calling a can of Coke "soda" rather than "pop."


----------



## Pointgold

It may be regional, but aside from that, most people who do some sort of competition tend to use the word "lead", while pet owners use "leash". 

There is really no difference other than the word itself.


----------



## breec3

Thank you, I didnt think there was, but wasnt positive


----------



## Judi

Carsonsdaddy said:


> "lead" is what they paint toys with in China.... :lol: I'm so funny....
> 
> 
> Seriously though I don't think there's a difference....


You made me smile!


----------



## Judi

The word "lead" is used in my Obedience school.
It may have something to do with the length.
When I took Agility classes, I was advised to use a short "leash" at first for my "High Energy" dog.


----------



## LibertyME

It is a 'Lead' when you lead the dog...
It is a 'Leash' when the dog leads you...


----------



## FlyingQuizini

LibertyME said:


> It is a 'Lead' when you lead the dog...
> It is a 'Leash' when the dog leads you...


Just curious... is that a "Mary-ism"? I've not heard that difference before and I'm wondering if it's something that's out there in circulation at all.

I always thought of it as a regional difference. Here on the West Coast, we mostly hear leash. Even in obedience competitions. To me, "lead" is more of a proper English word and "leash" is much more common.

Sorta like how I stand "in" line for something, but if you're in New Jersey, I bet you stand "on" line. The only thing I do "online" out here has to do with being on the Internet!


----------



## HovawartMom

Lead is used in England,leash in the US but both mean the same!.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Yup...the word 'leash' isnt really used here, but people would know what you meant! We always call it a 'lead'


----------



## LibertyME

FlyingQuizini said:


> Just curious... is that a "Mary-ism"? I've not heard that difference before and I'm wondering if it's something that's out there in circulation at all.
> 
> I always thought of it as a regional difference. Here on the West Coast, we mostly hear leash. Even in obedience competitions. To me, "lead" is more of a proper English word and "leash" is much more common.
> 
> Sorta like how I stand "in" line for something, but if you're in New Jersey, I bet you stand "on" line. The only thing I do "online" out here has to do with being on the Internet!


....my definition...helps me be more mindful of what behavior I expect when 'on lead'...

Here conf/obed show folks call it a 'lead' - everyone else calls it a 'leash'...
When used as a verb...it is always 'leash your dog'


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I have to see if I can find the article a trainer wrote about the word "lead" and "leash." I now call it a "lead," but before getting these two, it was always a "leash."


----------



## nGoldenm

Well, I may be mistaken (which I frequently am), but I have always called a lead the type of leash that you slip through a loop on the leash itself and then place over the dogs head (a "slip lead" if you will). No need for a collar with these.

I've always called any other type that clips to the dog's collar a leash.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

i've always used the term lead simply because I have an entire wall covered with them & they get used both for my dogs & my llamas (and horses when I had them). I would never think to use a leash on a llama.


----------



## lgnutah

I have always been fascinated by regional word usages
Where I grew up (Southern California) you would switch, or flip, or turn a light (switch) on. In South Carolina, they "mash" the light switch


----------

